# data connection drop



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I am using imnuts infinity.
I stream music regularly. it all works ok, but here's the problem:
I launch my phone in the morning, and listen to music off it driving to work. all good. I shut down Tunewiki from task manager when I'm done.
then, if I need to step out and drive place else, and I turn Tunewiki or Pandora on again, either one will drop data connection immediately.
if I turn them off, data connection comes back. launch again - 3G or 4G is gone. none.
phone connection stays up. the 5 bars.
I had same issue with the very original OS phone came with.
otherwise, I have not noticed any issues with data connection.
suggestions?


----------



## rbeierle (Dec 6, 2011)

Verizon has had a TON of network issues this month. They have mainly affected LTE compatible phones only. I just had major issues getting data connectivity of any kind (4g, 3g, 1x) for about the last 4 days...finally this morning it was fixed, and I was able to get full 4g after a reboot.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate to say it, but I was getting data drops on the Infinity rom *very* consistently. I flashed it over something that was non-stock though, so I'm wondering if some files didn't play well with each other.

And yes, I know that Vzw has been having data drop issues, but I went from a working rom, flashed infinity, kept losing data (always had to do full restart of phone to get it back), flashed back to stock and no more drops. so something isn't playing nice.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Another thing you may want to try is flashing different radios. People have different experiences with each radio, for example, i find that the ep1w radios work the best. See if you can find one that holds 4g/3g the best.


----------

